# DD Popeyes orders



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

No more ordering or paying for DD Popeyes orders. Ready when I got the no waiting in line nice


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> No more ordering or paying for DD Popeyes orders. Ready when I got the no waiting in line nice


door dash still doesn't have many partnered restaurants in my market...added chili's and red robin..


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> door dash still doesn't have many partnered restaurants in my market...added chili's and red robin..


Your area is still fairly new right? It takes a few months before new regions start getting busy


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Your area is still fairly new right? It takes a few months before new regions start getting busy


Door Dash started in march of this year..post mates was the first in town 2 years ago..uber started a year ago


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

I wish Popeyes I could order thru drive thru.
Once all the fast food places have no need to pay then I'm out..


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

My Popeye's (As of a couple days ago) you have to order in person. Is it a franchise wide change?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Driving Myself Crazy said:


> My Popeye's (As of a couple days ago) you have to order in person. Is it a franchise wide change?


Not sure there's only one in my DD region


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Never done any of this DD stuff but interesting to hear about.



Bit on a different topic, but this made me think about it. Where I live the lower county (PG County) Popeyes have drive thrus. Possibly because of the demographic there which will definitely go to places like Popeyes more often. Where I live in MoCo there's definitely plenty of Popeyes but strangely not one has a drive through that I know of. Whereas once you hit PG it's almost impossible to run into a Popeyes that doesn't have a drive thru.

In PG County the liquor isn't controlled by the county so there's a lot of smaller liquor spots and drive thru spots. Best is the seafood restaurants that double as drive thru liquor spots. You can get a fried seafood platter and your crown royal in a drive thru and go home to grub and turn up.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Never done any of this DD stuff but interesting to hear about.
> 
> Bit on a different topic, but this made me think about it. Where I live the lower county (PG County) Popeyes have drive thrus. Possibly because of the demographic there which will definitely go to places like Popeyes more often. Where I live in MoCo there's definitely plenty of Popeyes but strangely not one has a drive through that I know of. Whereas once you hit PG it's almost impossible to run into a Popeyes that doesn't have a drive thru.
> 
> In PG County the liquor isn't controlled by the county so there's a lot of smaller liquor spots and drive thru spots. Best is the seafood restaurants that double as drive thru liquor spots. You can get a fried seafood platter and your crown royal in a drive thru and go home to grub and turn up.


Lol you're exactly right. I live on the Moco/PG border so I work both plus Columbia depending on my mood. Crazy how fast DD is expanding around here. They went from like 7 regions to 25+ in the past year


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

As for the drive thrus, maybe it has to do with city ordinances. In San Luis Obispo, CA, there are no drive thrus for any restaurants whatsoever.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

Popeyes still the same here in Akron/Cleveland on DD - have to place order in person either through drive thru or in store. Which sucks because the staff is inevitably awful at every Popeyes, they are slow and not customer friendly, to say the least.


----------

